# use of steel leaders...



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

does anyone use steel leaders in their cattin' rigs? I use 24" 45lbs leaders because i had problems with breaking fish off due to abraisions in the line between the hook and barrle swivel because of the fish's barbed mouth


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Nope - don't use a leader at all. I just put a splitshot 15-18 inches above my hook on the main line when using a slip rig to keep the 2-6 ounce sinker from beating the line up. 

Never had a problem with a cat tearing my line up - it is always structure; rocks, trees, stumps, roots, etc..


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No need at all for a steel leader. If the line is checked and the fish is fought properly, there will be very few failures.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree with Mike no need at all!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't care for steel leaders at all. I have used them when I had problems with pike running with my baits and cutting my line off though. I have only had that problem a few times though.


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

personally i use them a lot i constantly have trouble with structure breakage. but it is not necessary if you arent fishing for pike,walleye,and know there isnt much structure to break it on,but while using a steal leader if you use artificial baits it tends to take some of the action away....good luck on catchin a biggin


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

ya the only time i ever use steel leaders is for pike and muskie ...for some reason i feel using steel leaders dont seem to caught fish as often w/o ...i might be crazy but it just seems like that


----------



## Brian62 (Sep 7, 2006)

I recently had a big fish break off,most likely due to abrasion and will be using steel leaders to help.
Brian


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys , a lot of the serious cat guys ( me as well) will run say 17 lb test to the barrel swivel and then the last 12" or so, run 30 lb test as a bigger tougher leader but would never go to a steel leader since i loose and retie tons of rigs every time out and that would only add to the cost of rerigging which with quality swivels, and 2-3 oz sinkers, sinker sliders and then quality Gama hooks is starting to add up.....

Try it, I bet youll not have any problems after that.

Salmonid


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Hey guys , a lot of the serious cat guys ( me as well) will run say 17 lb test to the barrel swivel and then the last 12" or so,
> Salmonid


I don't know any serious cat guys that even use the words 17 lb test.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh sorry , that on my Channel rods for fishing the GMR with all the rebar and chunk concrete, the flattie rods start at 30 lb.  
Thanks for the note to clarify myself!

salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont use steel leaders. When I am fishign for big cats I use 40lb braided line and never have a problem with abrasion tearing up my line.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

No steel for me/30# main line 30# leader


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

no way just use a longer hook if that is your problem no way lol and if you use them fot eyes i dont i have never


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Is is me or is that last post unreadable? What was that person even trying to say and what form of English was being used?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Is is me or is that last post unreadable? What was that person even trying to say and what form of English was being used


 Ya got me! Maybe we need to go back to school to learn the "new" english.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have no idea what he is saying either. However though another option which I use sometimes if you are having trouble with the cats tearing up your leader is to use circle hooks. You get a clean hook in the corner of the mouth. These hooks arent good for all situations but work well in certain cases.


----------

